# monsters in the mud



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Finnaly had a chance to take the bike out in the mud with the new Monsters. Keep in mind my clutch is still all stock, and i smoked the belt a little on the last ride. also i had no one to take any pics. 

The Monsters worked great in every deep hole and also all the ruts. No complaints. In 2L, they just pull right along. Only thing I found was that my Brute's reverse is weak. Even before the Monsters, with the 26" MTC's , reverse just seemed to be less than capable. Only comparing that to my only other bike, a 700 MP. On the MP, reverse with 28's was strong and could get you out of anything it seemed. So I dont know, could be just me, and maybe upgrading springs will help that out. But , I am really impressed with the Monsters. For as heavy and big as they are, the Brute spins them with ease(foward gear). The added ground clearance gained is great. They clean out perfectley, and handled the thick stuff and wet sloppy stuff with ease. Even rode about a mile on asphalt road, and it didnt even remotley phase the tires. No chipping, chunking or rounding of the lugs at all. They drove straight as an arrow. One more thing....They have 2" sharp lugs ::: Especially in the ruts,,, they will go in wich ever direction they grab in. Just have to be easy on throttle and pay attention. If one of the big front tires grabs the wall of the rut, they will pull the bike right up and out if your not paying attention. But I am guessing so would silverbacks and Ol2's. So, anyone that has there doubts about these tires....Trust Liltonka and I. They work great, and if my stock Brute can handle them with no problems and get through the nasty,, then your modified Brute or whatever will too. I highly recomend these tires.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

only bad thing about these tires the lugs are hard as crazy. they pull i have seen them in action but the lugs have no give on them. my brother has them on his 07 brute


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> only bad thing about these tires the lugs are hard as crazy. they pull i have seen them in action but the lugs have no give on them. my brother has them on his 07 brute


Then they should last longer


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

jess they do but they break more thing quicker being the lugs have no give to them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't broke anything with them gotta be smart and once you get a clutch Jason it will be a whole new ball game trust me


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yup. i would be.willing to bet that these tires will wear like iron shoes. esspecially with almost all offroad mud riding....which is what they were designed for. exclusively for the mud. all the pure mud tires have hard , deep lugs from what i have seen. they are not designed to flex.dosent matter what size, whether 28 or 32, if you catch a root with one and stay on the gas......=tire not moving/ axle trying to= too much stress , even for upgraded axles, something will give. silverback, outlaws, and monsters. the only somewhat mud tire that has really flexy lugs, is the terminator,,, and still it is not a pure mud tire. I agree with the gurus on here, in that with any of the bigger deep luged tires, throttle control and paying attention is the key.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait for action pics.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i.will definatley get you some action shots here real soon.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

do you use your reverse over ride button?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Look at it on the bright side at least you don't have a reverse chain


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hmmm so what is this reverse ovride, didnt know i had one for some reason. whats it do.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

That little button on the left side of your handle bars that says override. While in reverse if you press it down it gives you full power just the same as in forward. But be careful its alot easier to smoke a belt in reverse than in forward.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

yup what he said lol i didnt know about it til the other weekend lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

hahaha, thanks guys! i just thought that was the "THIS BIKE WILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 5 MINUTES" yellow button. see , you can learn something new every day!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No no no don't mess with that yellow lever, that is the diff lock u pull that and floor it with them tires you will hear a nasty noise, it is the button on the left handlebar at the very bottom, it is grey/silver and you have to hold it in while giving gas


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah, i meant the grey button. hehe


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wideawakejake said:


> hahaha, thanks guys! i just thought that was the "THIS BIKE WILL SELF DESTRUCT IN 5 MINUTES" yellow button. see , you can learn something new every day!


You can also hook the two wires together that go to the button so you don't have to push it.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice to know thanks


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

quick video of monsters in a hole


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No workie


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

they look nice on those rims..


----------

